# Invicta 6M 24” metal shaper Detroit



## Cooter Brown

*Invicta 6M 24” metal shaper*








						Invicta 6M 24” metal shaper - tools - by owner - sale
					

Invicta 6M 24” metal shaper with rotating cube original vise and cube outer support. This is a...



					detroit.craigslist.org


----------



## NCjeeper

Seller has this listed on PM since the 19th. No takers is surprising.


----------



## C-Bag

I don’t see it as surprising as that is quite a beast. Would take up quite a bit of shop space too. Nice machine though and all it’s missing is auto down feed. That universal table is nice!


----------



## NCjeeper

It's foot print looks smaller than a G&E or Cincinnati of the same size, but probably still too big for the average home shop. I would grab that 28" G&E in Missouri if it was not a 14 hour trip each way.


----------



## Cooter Brown

I have the room and the cash but I really need to have a bit of self control on this one...... I already have a Atlas 7B Shaper......


----------



## Cooter Brown

Price dropped to $750 OBO.....

I'm going to ask him if he will take $500.....lol


----------



## C-Bag

And once you’re sure it’s going to be ok you can sell the the 7b for 2 or 3x’s that and come out ahead. Go for it...........


----------



## Cooter Brown

C-Bag said:


> And once you’re sure it’s going to be ok you can sell the the 7b for 2 or 3x’s that and come out ahead. Go for it...........



I will never sell the 7B! I will Die with My 7B!


----------



## C-Bag

we’ll see


----------



## Cooter Brown

He doesn't want to sell it I made him an offer and he emailed me a couple links for more expensive machines in the area......lol

When somebody makes you an offer that seem a little too low make a counter offer.... lol

I feel like he doesn't understand what OBO mean.....


----------



## seasicksteve

Im surprised somebody hasnt snapped it up. I have been a big shaper fan for years but lately these have become very popular and pricey. saw a 16" G&E about that condition with the downfeed it sold for 1699 the same day it hit the floor.I watched a standard american 20" sell at auction for $5600 plus tax and 18% buyers premium Thats around $7000!!!!!It was a nice machine but was no museum quality pc by any stretch. Abom79s you tubes sure have boosted shaper prices lol. All things considered the invicta is probably a little under priced


----------



## NCjeeper

It has been listed for 15 days now. A couple of weeks and still no takers maybe he will contact you back Cooter and sell it.


----------



## Cooter Brown

The seller called me and we talked about ithe shaper for a while.... He sounds pretty firm at $700... But the machine is actually in Cleveland not the Detroit area...... lol


----------



## ErichKeane

Its a shame (or is it fortunate...) it isn't about 2500 miles west, otherwise I'd almost definitely trade/sell my 7B for it


----------



## Cooter Brown

ErichKeane said:


> Its a shame (or is it fortunate...) it isn't about 2500 miles west, otherwise I'd almost definitely trade/sell my 7B for it



My 7B is on my list of scraping projects..... not for sale now and definitely not for sale after its been scraped...... lol


----------



## NCjeeper

Tell him you will give him 700 if he delivers it to you.


----------



## Cooter Brown

NCjeeper said:


> Tell him you will give him 700 if he delivers it to you.



I already asked he wasn't into it at all.....lol

I'm friends the owner of McKeans he knows a guy for delivery with a good price....


----------



## cjtoombs

C-Bag said:


> I don’t see it as surprising as that is quite a beast. Would take up quite a bit of shop space too. Nice machine though and all it’s missing is auto down feed. That universal table is nice!



That's not a universal table.  Missing the vise will hurt it's value some.


----------



## Cooter Brown

cjtoombs said:


> That's not a universal table.  Missing the vise will hurt it's value some.


Lol click the link he has the vise..... He said it's only missing the Square wrench and a few lever knobs.... 4hp 220v 3ph motor....lol These old motors are HUGE for how low the horsepower rating is.....


----------



## cjtoombs

Cooter Brown said:


> Lol click the link he has the vise..... He said it's only missing the Square wrench and a few lever knobs.... 2hp 220v 3ph motor....lol These old motors are HUGE for how low the the horsepower rating is.....



I'm a bit skeptical that that is a 2hp motor.  My 16" has a 3 hp motor and my 24" has a 7.5hp motor.  That's way underpowered for that shaper.  I think it's a pretty good deal, I paid 1400 for my 24", but it is in near mint condition (a former Navy item) and has the universal table and power downfeed as well, so I don't feel like I got hurt on it.  That was also a few years ago.

I see you updated the motor hp.  Still seems a bit small for that shaper, but I expect it will be fine for anything but the heaviest cuts.  I'm using a static phase converter to run mine, so it's only actually producing 5 hp.  I've taken some pretty heavy cuts on it, but probably nothing that has pushed even the 5hp motor very hard.


----------



## Cooter Brown

.


cjtoombs said:


> I'm a bit skeptical that that is a 2hp motor.  My 16" has a 3 hp motor and my 24" has a 7.5hp motor.  That's way underpowered for that shaper.  I think it's a pretty good deal, I paid 1400 for my 24", but it is in near mint condition (a former Navy item) and has the universal table and power downfeed as well, so I don't feel like I got hurt on it.  That was also a few years ago.
> 
> I see you updated the motor hp.  Still seems a bit small for that shaper, but I expect it will be fine for anything but the heaviest cuts.  I'm using a static phase converter to run mine, so it's only actually producing 5 hp.  I've taken some pretty heavy cuts on it, but probably nothing that has pushed even the 5hp motor very hard.


Typo i fixed it..... look again 4hp


----------



## NCjeeper

Here you go Cooter.
https://www.ebay.com/itm/G-E-metal-shaper/124310654474?hash=item1cf17e0e0a:g7wAAOSwHoNfQ8~J


----------



## Cooter Brown

NCjeeper said:


> Here you go Cooter.
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/G-E-metal-shaper/124310654474?hash=item1cf17e0e0a:g7wAAOSwHoNfQ8~J



Damn it he can't load it.......


----------



## Cooter Brown

My buddy is going to bring his F450 Flatbed back up from the farm so we can grab the Invicta......


----------



## matthewsx

That's the one maybe, or at least leverage for the other seller. I don't think you need to be in a hurry for this, go look at both and figure out which is a better deal. 

You need one of these to go with your recent lathe purchase, maybe both of them if they're substantially the same....

Rent a drop deck trailer and bring two strong friends with steel toe boots and you'll get it done.

Remember, patience is your friend here.


John


----------



## Cooter Brown

matthewsx said:


> Remember, patience is your friend here.



Dont tell my friend Paul that, I bought 2 milling machines out from under him about a week apart.....lol
If you want it jump on it and fast before someone else does......


I like the G&E but I would have to pay my other friend with the flatbed tow truck to pick it up for me..... He is going to want more money and Paul with the F450 will store it in his warehouse if we cant barrow the forklift from the hardware store next to the shop.....


----------



## Cooter Brown

Paul told me to put the Big shaper next to the little shaper and make youtube vids of the daddy shaper and son with voiceovers and to make it like Leave it to Beaver..... lololoolooloololllooloolol  He said it was the first thing he thought of when he saw this page..... He's Crazy.......lol


----------



## matthewsx

Just sayin'

If you *need* one of these, *and* you can buy a spare for parts.

Your future self will thank you for doubling down.

John


----------



## Cooter Brown

matthewsx said:


> Just sayin'
> 
> If you *need* one of these, *and* you can buy a spare for parts.
> 
> Your future self will thank you for doubling down.
> 
> John



The Invicta is powered and I am going to test everything to make sure it all works before I decide its mine..... My favorite part is fixing the broken machines......


----------



## plumberbutt

Hey all, I’m that guy that owns this fine specimen. Had a nice conversation with Cooter that went in all directions. Typically like anything for sale I’ve had lots of interest in this machine but many are like Cooter and are not relatively close. Figured I’d thank him for posting it here. I’ve also found a manual although it doesn’t list the weight, found it somewhere years ago which listed it in the vicinity of 3000lbs. Now compared to a G&E that’s rather light. At one point I thought of putting my Atlas on the table for size comparison but never got around to it. Here’s a pic from when I first got it and used a garbage can for comparison.


----------



## plumberbutt

http://users.beagle.com.au/lathefan/OPERATORS%20INSTRUCTION%20HANDBOOK_R1.pdf
		

Here is the manual link


----------



## Cooter Brown

How big is the pallet the shaper is sitting on? Trying to figure out where I can fit the machine in the shop.......


----------



## plumberbutt

The skid is 5’ long and is made with 4x4 and 2x10’s. It does not come with the machine. It’s actually for my 10ee. Full specs can be found in the link. Any further questions you can contact me by phone Thanks Z


----------

